# Diva update so excited



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone

I thought I would update you on our progress .

Last weekend we took diva out and worked on desisitizing her. We rubbed poles on her. Dropped poles.

Dragged poles and dropped the cart to make noise. We were hoping to be able to hook PVC poles to her last weekend but no go. She did not like anything to do with them.

So to day we took her out to work with her . With the goal to maybe get one pole on her. I rubbed her on oneside with the pole. No response . I then dropped the pole next to her. Nothing she just looked at it.

I did the same to the other side. Same thing. So we hooked one pole up. At first she was unsure but she settled down quickly so we added the other side to her. She walked with the poles as if she had been doing it for a while. We then added me putting weight against the traces. She pulled me uphill with no problem and when the poles both fell off she just kept going. Didn't even look at them.

This is where we got excited.......




.....



.....

We both looked at each other and said at the same time " she is ready"





We hooked her to the cart ......





Diva stood there as if she had been doing this all along.

We put two lead ropes on her and walked her.

At first she was unsure and kept looking for reassurance .

But soon She was ready for someone in the cart

My daughter Diva's Girl got in since she is lighter.

And I had the lead rope. We did this for awhile.

Diva did great.

For the last laps we switched and I got in the cart.

She pulled me no problem.

Diva is such an amazing little horse.

I realy think she is remembering this.

She looked like she was having fun.

We are going to keep the lead on her probly for a while yet and we havn't done the hill yet either.

I need to adjust her harness a bit yet as well.

But for a first hook up it was amazing.
















 we are so happy.

I love this little horse.


----------



## ksoomekh (Feb 8, 2013)

That is amazing progress!!!!!! Congratulations.!

Karen


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you

I can't believe this horse.

She has come so far since we got her 5 months ago.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done! You'll be driving that little girl all over the place before you know it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2013)

All this progress in the winter, too! Very exciting. What a good, smart girl!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 9, 2013)

We are going to take her out again today. Here to hope it was not a fluke.

She sure wanted to go yesterday.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got back from our ride.

What an amazining little horse.

We hooked her to the cart. And she stood thier like she had been doing it for years.

She did so well we took her off lead after awhile. She loved it . We trotted down the road.

She even whoed by voice only every time. We usually have to use a little rein but not today.

My son got in the cart and we put the lead back on because he has never driven her before.

Diva was so cute. You could tell she was realy trying to take care of him. She was so gentle.

He had fun and wants to try again next weekend but only on lead. Which if fine with me.

Diva even took the hill no problem. It was the small hill but it was enough. She has a lot of muscle to build up.

We are only going to do the small loop we walk till she gets stronger.

She earned her alfalfa cubes, pelets, and vitamins today.

She thinks those are treats.

Just had to let everyone know.

So this means as soon as I get her teeth done and all the vaccinations and blood test done

We can take her to other places when the vet gives the ok.

I watched her close when we did the cool down and Diva looked realy good, tired but a happy horse.

She kept nickering at us as we walked her to cool her with out the cart.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that it went well! Your going to have SO much fun with her for a long time!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 9, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!!

Congratulations. So happy to hear that you've got her going and it went beautifully well.


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats for your work and time paying off with a happy little horse.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to the driving club to day.

I think we can learn a lot from them, but I am going to take what I want and ignore the rest.

A few didn't like minis or thought they were bratty. We will change thier minds when they meet Diva in April.

If not oh well , they do not have to like her for us to join and have fun. One of the ladies took us under her wing and taught us

A lot today. She even let my daugter drive her morgan. I think this will be fun they were all nice to us.

They didn't like that we were teaching our selves but we didn't have anyone to show us. So we are learning on our own.

Going to be interesting little diva can walk under all the other horses. Lol


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 12, 2013)

Took Diva out today and applied some of what we learned yesterday. She did realy well.

We found out she has a realy fast trot as well as her slow trot. She caught on to the voice comands quickly.

She works realy hard in the snow so we keep it to about 30 min good driving and the rest getting ready and cooling down.

She loves it. We may not do everything right but we are trying, I think Diva is realy teaching us. lol

We also had her in blinkers for the first time with the cart. She is so funny, she hangs her head to the ground when we put them on.

We have to hold her head up just to attach the reins. Her head is heavy. She is so funny.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 14, 2013)

You had her in cart the first time with no blinkers?

That is one amazingly calm, trusting little horse.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 14, 2013)

How cool is that! Diva is going to show those drivers' of larger horses just how good and steady our little ones are.







Foxhaven said:


> You had her in cart the first time with no blinkers?
> 
> That is one amazingly calm, trusting little horse.


Just for the record, I start all my horses with an open bridle and only switch to a blinkered bridle when they are comfortable with 'things'(can be a cart or a log or...) following them. I believe they need to be able to see what it is in the beginning and later they just accept that altho they can't see it, it is just the same old thing.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 14, 2013)

I always start without blinkers too- in fact, unless they show a need for them, I do not put them into a closed bridle, I have become used to my horses being able to see what they are doing!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 14, 2013)

Diva likes the open bridle better. But she is less distracted by falling snow with the blinkers ,

so we will probly just go with what works for her best that day. The club wants blinkers so we are doing that as well


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolutely you should go with what suits your horse best...


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 17, 2013)

We got more snow today



so no driving to day sigh.

She is doing well though.

Diva got her teeth done and now she chews on her bit a lot.

I am think I need to adjust it a little now that her teeth are down.

She is very hyper with all the new snow, took her for a walk to give her some time

Out of her padock. It is a good thing we didn't hook up today.

She was interesting to walk with all that energy..


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

Rhondaalaska said:


> We got more snow today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was she "bouncing"???

yep, had one mare have some problems, started on meds and then have a later term abortion (story in MareChat & on our website) and it seems like for the past 3 weeks we've had rain every other day. I'm not so much worried about the rain - need it! BUT man, it's gotten so old to be in waterlogged mud or just constantly having it misty and wet all the time. Have no idea how others in areas that that is a norm - deal with it,



Plus the temps varying from 70* to 21*. Too big of a temp variation for all of us here.

I almost wish we had the snow. Sometimes I really miss it! Parts of my body don't and my hubby doesn't ever want to be in a nsnowy area.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 22, 2013)

I completely understand about the rain

we have that from July through September

Then we get the snow.

Had more snow today hoping to at least go fo a walk tomarrow.

It should be fun.

Diva is so hyper when not worked for a few days.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone here are some pictures to share with you

of our little girl Diva pulling her cart with my daugter and a friend in it.




Diva was going down hill here so traces was loose and breacher was working




this was on a flater part of the road

how does it look to you.

i am not sure of the shafts, they seam a little high but wanted your input.

Thanks


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good! I would drop the shafts a bit so they sit level and raise the breeching a bit as well. She is doing great!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome!!

I agree, need to drop the shaft carriers maybe two holes and tighten the wrap strap to compensate. And now I see the breeching - yes, raise it a bit.

She looks good, though. AND you guys look like you are having a blast! Good for you.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok I will go up another hole on the breacher

I put three new ones in it so I had options to adjust

And will drop the tugs down as well

I have had to make changes on this harness

Some was way to big so I made smaller .

Others like the head stall just fits


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to go! Having the headstall fit is a huge plus when one orders a harness!

You all really know how to enjoy winter.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 27, 2013)

At least this year we don't have six foot plus snow.

Last year it was a high as my green house roof

. As long as it is not to cold we try to have some fun together

Can't wait for spring. Hands hurt after a short time out side

So we don't get to play for long


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2013)

your hands - silk glove liners (think police or military websites OR ski-ing?), chemical hand and foot warmers also. Also - research Undar Armor products - they have a lot out there - wick sweat away and keep warm - very light weight (yep, can also get expensive!). And different products to wrap around your face/head - either under (might require a larger one) or over your helmets. Of course you may already be using all that - I don't know.

Have you considered getting sled runners for your cart? That would be soooo cool!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought about the sled runners , and I may get some in a year or so. We will see how much we get to go out

In the winter to see if the cost would be worth it.

I wear gloves, and hats so all that is exposed is my face, and I may get a face mask as well.

I don't have very good circulation in my hands and feet so they can't take the cold as much.

I also had them frost bit a little when I was in the army so that even double layer gloves don't keep

Them warm for long. I can't drive with heavy gloves so I wear the knit and felt ones that I can feel

The reins through.

It gets realy cold here, if it is below 20 it is to cold for me to do to much for long.

We work with the weather so that we can sill have fun even if only for short times aday.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 28, 2013)

Some thoughts on circulation: L-Argenine, and Pycnogenol. Do a web search or go down to your local health food supplement store. Helped circulation in my legs a great deal.


----------



## Cajonat (Mar 10, 2013)

Haven't read all the posts...but sounds so much like us and our wee one Orion when we started out last year! We are having a blast with him now...it's like he was doing this forever! I used to ride dressage, so the harness and cart stuff is still a learning curve, but we have such great support out here...I had NO idea there were that many drivers out in our area, we are having so much fun!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 10, 2013)

Diva is doing great, she is realy smart, a lot of her commands are verble now, expecialy her woe.

We have to be careful with that one. If we mess up and say woe when she is at a fast trot or canter she stops on a dime.

We have to remember to say easy for her to slow down and transition her down to a walk before we stop.

She still has a lot of muscle to build yet. But she is getting stronger .


----------

